# [SOLVED] VirtualBox Error inserting vboxnetflt module

## fraubang

Hello,

I have just updated virtualbox-bin and virtualbox-modules to the version 2.1.4 and got an Error during inserting the module 'vboxnetflt' like following

```

~ # modprobe vboxnetflt

FATAL: Error inserting vboxnetflt (/lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo-r1/misc/vboxnetflt.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

~ # dmesg

vboxnetflt: disagrees about version of symbol SUPDrvLinuxIDC

vboxnetflt: Unknown symbol SUPDrvLinuxIDC

```

Does anybody know this problem?Last edited by fraubang on Mon Mar 23, 2009 5:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fraubang

After rebooting the error was gone.

----------

